# Clam drill plate.



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

Who all runs one and what was your first impression. I was blown away at how easily it allows u to cut holes. Cheap 7" Eskimo auger. And milwaukee 18v fuel drill cut like a warm knife thru butter but could use an extension for the auger 


Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

I love mine. I've used a Rigid hammer drill and a 5" Lazer hand auger bit for several years. I got a 7" one last year, but only drilled a few holes. The plate worked well, don't know about battery life yet with the larger bit.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I also have one and run the ridgid octane with a 9ah battery and 4” lazer auger. That 4” is almost comical how fast it goes. I have an 8” as well but have yet to use it. I did order the extension last year and it’s much nicer not having to bend over as much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

2 yrs ago the first time i fished with Spyrtle he had 1 and my buddies and I were floor boarded by how great it worked.
The following season both my buddies and i have them and there awesome.
We all use Milwaukee m18 fuel just like Bob.
We run 8" lazers and amazed how many holes you can drill..
Meeting and fishing with spyrtle was costly.
As well as clam plates and drills we all bought frabil bait station coolers like Bobs.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have tried with and without the clam plate. 8" lazer and Dewalt hammer drill.

The clam plate does add weight, but it is sooooo much nicer to hang onto when drilling that it is well worth it. Helps handle the torque much better. And it keeps the drill up off the snow/ice.

Definitely need the extension to avoid bending over a lot. And I've seen where it can't or barely has made it through the ice without an extension. The lazer bit is quite short on its own since it is meant to have the manual handle attached.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Yes I love my clam plate too.


----------



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

Money well spent 


Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

+1 here. Just be careful with the trigger when moving it around.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

LOVE my clam plate. I have it outfitted with a 6" mora, Milwaukee M18 fuel hammer drill, and 6ah battery. Can't imagine ever needing any more than that.


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

I love this set up also. Milwaukee Fuel / Clam Plate / Strike Master Lite Flite auger (I think that's the name of the auger).
This combination works wonderful and I would never go back to a combustible set up.
I've never exceeded the battery capacity let alone I have another battery for back up.
The plate is cool for a number of reasons but keeping the drill off the ice is another good benefit.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

I have it set up with Milwaukee fuel 18 and switch between 6 and 8 inch augers depending on what I'm fishing for. It is awesome in my opinion. My buddies have all gone out and got them as well after seeing mine in action.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Really like it! Keeps drill off ice too. Rigid octane with 8 inch lazer.
And gives something to hang on too when the lazer sometimes grab bottom of hole. Lol


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I've got one for sale in the Grand Rapids area. $50.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just set mine up. This thing looks legit! Fresh blades on my 8" lazer and a new milwaukee fuel. Ready to rip through some ice!


----------



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

Let her eat 


Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

thill said:


> Just set mine up. This thing looks legit! Fresh blades on my 8" lazer and a new milwaukee fuel. Ready to rip through some ice!
> 
> View attachment 628959
> View attachment 628961


Looks great...but now we will not see any ice  
I do like it though.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone try one on a 10" bit? 

If I was pissing around on an inland lake I could stomach fishing through 8", but it would bother me. I am so used to fishing the Bay for walleye and perch that I almost hate using even 8" holes, but I will if needed. 

For perch I want to see. So that is usually 2 or 3 holes with my jiffy. 

I really like the idea though and after seeing my cousins work the other day I was really impressed with how good it cut, no idea on the set up though. Other than the bit is just too small for me.

Other electric augers do not impress me at all. The Ion is terrible. You can't cut two holes at all without the bit slipping into the other hole. I can set my jiffy down anywhere and it cuts exactly where I tell it to. 

Just curious. I like this for a lighter set up for walking.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> Anyone try one on a 10" bit?
> 
> If I was pissing around on an inland lake I could stomach fishing through 8", but it would bother me. I am so used to fishing the Bay for walleye and perch that I almost hate using even 8" holes, but I will if needed.
> 
> ...


The bit slipping is the cutting design. Need that chisel point to keep it in one place.

Clam makes a gearbox. If I can drill well without it using an 8" auger, I would bet it will turn a 10" with that gear reduction. Slower of course, but if you want a leg, phone, vex swallowing hole to fish in by way of a battery powered drill, its probably the way to go.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a product description of the gear reducer


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> The bit slipping is the cutting design. Need that chisel point to keep it in one place.
> 
> Clam makes a gearbox. If I can drill well without it using an 8" auger, I would bet it will turn a 10" with that gear reduction. Slower of course, but if you want a leg, phone, vex swallowing hole to fish in by way of a battery powered drill, its probably the way to go.


definitely more area to loose things, and believe me I have. It is the trade off, but I have learned to mitigate risk pretty well over the years. You just have to understand that the hole becomes a force field and anything even kinda able WILL fly directly into it. 

Trust me, I know it is annoying, but I just can't do those small holes. Especially walleye fishing.


----------

